# Fins, Feathers and a few smiles



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A friend and I headed out of the Davis island ramp about the time the chickens were having their breakfast and we putted over to Tampa General Hospital. We did not go there for some physical assistance, we went there for some mental therapy.

After idling around the corner to the canal, we hit the tide just right...unbelievable because neither of us even bothered to look...we just said, let's go. As soon as we peered around the corner we saw a roller. We then stripped some line and let the current take us.

The first drift was scoreless so we left and zipped back around the island to do another drift. This time the feathers hit home and we got the first tarpon of 2016 to the boat. Had a few shots at some snook but no biters, but we were in search of the king on this trip. Quite a few in there catching up on some heat. We did not see any in the holes outside.

All in all we practiced casting far more than we practiced catching, but the best part was a beautiful morning on the water and not at work.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

What no pictures! It only takes one fish to make it a great day.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

makin moves said:


> What no pictures! It only takes one fish to make it a great day.


smells fishY


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You jokers know I'm too stupid to post pics.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

wheres your crayons....


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Uh oh, DN you know the rules, if there's no pics then there's no proof.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Yup, sure smells like skunk around here.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

DuckNut, you're in second place for trophy points! Behind anytide.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm only 10 behind DN, what the heck is a trophy point by the way?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

firecat1981 said:


> I'm only 10 behind DN, what the heck is a trophy point by the way?


Not sure firecat, but I liked your post so hopefully you can catch him!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Nothing like tarpon in the morning - particularly when no one else is around so you can make a few passes at them...


----------

